# Kraftstoff D1 Evo Rahmen



## stoxx (19. Mai 2011)

Kraftstoff D1 Evo 2008
Marzocchi Roco Coil WC 2008 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250822646436


----------



## kolegier (24. Mai 2011)

hi

schöner rahmen
hat hier jemand zufällig erfahrung damit gemacht & wer kann mir was darüber erzählen
positiv wie negatives
hät interessan an dem rahmen
aber find keinerlei erfahrungsberichte

danke schonmal im voraus

grüß
dita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

